# Finally found something!



## cBlake (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been poking around for awhile trying to find a group that was like this that wasn't on Facebook for everyone to see. I'm glad I finally found this forum. 

Been poking around the past few days and finally asked for some help. Wife and I have been separated for 4 months, and I'm 99% sure she's done. I've done nothing but stick by her through thick and thin, but when it was time for me to need the help, I guess it was too much to ask. 

Anyway, I'm happy I found this group, and looking forward to not just receiving advice, but ask giving any thoughts I can as well over in the "going through divorce and separation page". Look forward to talking with you all!


----------

